# Swollen joints



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys, from your experience, what causes swollen joints? 

A guy I work with and I had a job on the side, and some flats, but not all, were perfect at first, but swolled up. 

The owner ( new house) took too much time to install us a dehumificator and fans. Which is probably why our joints messed up. Minus 30 celcius plus ultra high humidity levels had the best of em. 

You guys know of anything else that can mess with the "flatness" of our joints? beside bad drying time and cold.

Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DDay said:


> Hey guys, from your experience, what causes swollen joints?
> 
> A guy I work with and I had a job on the side, and some flats, but not all, were perfect at first, but swolled up.
> 
> ...


wet board dried out then shrunk . just that simple!


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Take two Advil. That's what I do for my swollen joints. Lol!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

It may have been a high shoulder on the rock that never was addressed during the finish. It would look like a swollen joint after paint. How well did you check each joint with a straight edge during the finish? I really don't think mud swells up after it is dry. The original Durabond 90 from decades ago seemed like it swelled or sagged a little as it set. It certainly didn't shrink very much.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> wet board dried out then shrunk . just that simple!


Yep. Seen it, argued about it, fixed it, didn't get paid, never again.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Yep. Seen it, argued about it, fixed it, didn't get paid, never again.


Been there . Done that! Seen It too many times .


When the painters walk in with a spray machine and a propane heater I tell the builder ..Don't call me when It goes to chit !


----------

